

Is there such a thing as the NoMock movement? - sentiental
http://henk53.wordpress.com/2012/09/11/is-there-such-a-thing-as-the-nomock-movement/

======
boyter
Pointless example. There is no value in testing the method for success.
However how it deals with failures/exceptions inside the dependencies might be
worth testing.

Anyone with some amount of testing experience knows that testing isn't a
silver bullet, and sometimes its not worth testing methods (straight getters
and setters for example although there may be value there in a dynamic
language).

As with many things, people jumped from one extreme of test/mock everything to
test/mock nothing. The correct solution is usually somewhere in the middle.

